# Let's work togheter to help each other! Enough now!



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok guys

I came up with the idea to just mention all our symptoms here so that we can compare ourself with eachother..;

and help each other to find a cure or anything which helped...

not every cure works for everyone, because not all of us have the same... Some people have LG, some fecal body odor, and some people can't even find out what is happening with them...

Most of us have LG, but it isnt necessary that that all of us have an anus problem, we have seen cases where people cured their LG with anti inflammation tablets, probiotics, antibiotics and even zinc tablets...

so to start I will sum up all my symptoms.


I have hemmerhoids


I dont stink 24/7, but always when I'm around people. 


Smell comes only from the left side of my tummy, whenever I sit next to two people only the one who is sitting on my left side complaints about the smell and gives the bad reactions... sometimes I can smell it myself and its only on the left side. 

The smell isnt that extreme, It isnt noticeable when I'm in an open space by example. in a corridor, a room where the door/window is opened, a cold room which isnt well isolated... In my previous college I could enjoy the bad isolated rooms, and rooms with alot of windows where the wind would just fan inside the room, I didnt had problems there.;;; But now since im on Uni here all the auditoriums are without any window, and only 1 door, so the guy sitting next to me always complains of bad smell !! which is so shamefull for me










odor gets worse in stress situations. 


I'm diagnosed with Gastritis and H Pylori. --> dont have h pylori anymore, not sure about gastritis

Supplements/ medications I tried

Flagyl

Zinc tablets

Enzymes

Vitamine B 12

Beatine HCL

all kinds of Probiotics

Apple cider vinegar

raw ginger root and raw garlic for 1 week

Flax seed oil tablets

all kinds of laxitives


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I have hemmerhoids, but however I cant smell anything on my underwear... so I think the odor comes from my stomach through the skin


----------



## EK0502 (Aug 26, 2013)

Something I have worked out that I firmly believe is causing mines is that my stools get trapped near the foot of my anus as that's where my internal piles lie, they cause a blockage which means the stools get stuck there and can't go anywhere, but it's close enough to the opening to let the odor seep out.

I have tried intaking cayenne pepper, applying cayenne pepper topically, intaking apple cider vinegar, applying apple cider vinegar topically, germoloid suppositories, germoloid spray, anusol suppositories, witch hazel liquid, witch hazel gel, drinking prune juice like no tomorrow (which just gave me extreme stomach cramps), drinking water like no tomorrow and tried eating garlic.


----------



## Marionette (Mar 12, 2013)

I have:
-internal hemorrhoids and anal itching (probably because of the hemorrhoids)
-bowel movements feel incomplete (perhaps b/c of hemorrhoids blocking the way?)
-IBS (irregular bowel movements and cramping if I eat bad foods)
-sometimes there is slight color on the toilet paper when I wipe (even when I haven't had a bowel movement- related to hemorrhoids?)
-high stomach acidity (sometimes some reflux/heartburn)
-abdominal bloating

Pretty sure I smell almost all the time though the smell fluctuates in intensity. I can smell it, though not as much as other people can (I can tell from reactions), and sometimes I can't really smell anything at all but other people do. This varies.

I've tried:
-Align probiotics (1 billion bifidobacterium per capsule), acidophilus pearl probiotics (1 billion acidophilus per capsule), Beano, metronidazole (antibiotics, thinking that I might have giardia or c diff or something)

Unfortunately, the smell is still here. My bowel movements got even more irregular after the metronidazole course, so then I figured the smell might be because of my gut flora- dysbiosis? So I started taking align and it helped with my bowel movements slightly but not the smell. Also, the acidophilus didn't have any noticeable effect. Beano is a pretty weak digestive enzyme and I didn't notice any big change when I took it (maybe slightly less burping after eating).

Currently trying:
-very strict diet (no red meat, no gluten, no dairy, no eggs, no nuts, no soy, no processed foods)
-ther-biotic by Klaire labs (probiotics, 25 billion organisms per capsule, there is a large range of organisms, one every day)
-vitazymes by Klaire labs (dietary enzymes, 2 before each meal)
-exercise three times a week
-drinking at least 8 cups of water a day

I've been on the diet for 2 months, heading on 3 now. I've noticed a slight difference- bowel movements more regular (no more constipation), no bowel cramping. Not really much change on the smell front though. However, for some people it can take a long long period of time being on this diet to see serious changes, so I'm going to keep at it. I've just started taking the new probiotics and new dietary enzymes, both are stronger than the ones I took before. Been exercising regularly for around two months.

Will be trying:
-Kegels (to strengthen anal sphincter)
-FMT (fecal transplant, not sure how accessible this is though)
-rubber band ligation (to get rid of internal hemorrhoids)
-L-glutamine supplement

Have heard some cases in which people were cured through FMT, so I'm really interested in this treatment. Also recently heard that a doctor made a pill form (lol), hopefully that will be more accessible in the years to come.


----------

